# FreeBSD 12 and net.add_addr_allfibs



## trumee (Jan 16, 2019)

I am not sure if this is affecting me or is it for everybody. I had 
	
	



```
net.add_addr_allfibs=0
```
 defined in /boot/loader.conf, however it was never set in FreeBSD 12 (in 11.2 it was ok) and 
	
	



```
sysctl net.add_addr_allfibs
```
 came out as 1. I had to move net.add_addr_allfibs=0 from /boot/loader.conf to /etc/sysctl.conf for it to work. HTH.


----------



## hackershack (Jan 20, 2019)

Same here. Jails assigned to fibs and bound to vlans were sending packets out the wrong interfaces after the jump to 12.0.

Thanks for the fix!


----------

